# 2014 R3 / Fulcrum Racing 5.5 rear hub bearing replacement.



## bigV (Oct 22, 2012)

Greetings.
Having issues with my 2014 R3 / Ultegra, Fulcrum 5.5 wheels.
The bearings on the rear hub need replacing. I have located the replacement parts but need assistance on how to do the work. I've seen a couple of videos that gave a general description of "how to" but need to know what special tools will be required. Specifically, whether or not I will need some sort of bearing press.

Thanks,

BigV


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

I have the same wheels with the same problem. I ended up just replacing them because they're heavy.


----------



## bigV (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks, lostPixels. My LBS didn't even mention the possibility of replacing the bearings but immediately suggested upgrading wheels. I'd love to do this but I haven't got the spare cash to shell out and it seems sort of a waste to not at least do the repair and have a good set of spare wheels after upgrading.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

this might be better to post in the wheels forum rather than Cervelo. Might get more relevant responses.


----------



## bigV (Oct 22, 2012)

lostPixels said:


> I have the same wheels with the same problem. I ended up just replacing them because they're heavy.


UPDATE. I was able to successfully remove/replace the rear bearings.
I ordered the bearing puller and bearings from Cool Bike Parts and Accessories from the Coast of Maine since 1976.
Bearings: MFR #4-R5-004, Bikeman Prod. Code: HU6095
Puller:Bikeman Wheels Manufacturing Sealed Bearing Extractor for 6001, 6801 and 6901 bearings
I used a DIY bolt/washer press. The job was easy. The only trick was making sure that the bearings were pressed in straight and completely seated.

I'm looking at doing the front bearings but have yet to figure out how to remove the front axle.

bigV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

